# Mazzer Super Jolly old and new differences.



## Ollie222 (Aug 17, 2013)

I currently have a Mazzer Super Jolly which I believe is about 3 years old that I picked up secondhand.

I'm just looking at another one for a friend that has the power cable coming out of the side instead of underneath. The casing looks a slightly different design.

Are there any other big differences that I'm missing? Are the burrs the same on each of them?

I read somewhere that the power cable in the side meant it was pre 2004, is this correct?

Other than checking for play in the bearings do these grinders tend to last well?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

These grinders when looked after will go on forever, the side exit power cable is pre 2002 if it

Is the one on eBay at the mo it looks quite old. Ask the seller for the serial Humber as the first two digits indicate the year of manufacture


----------



## Ollie222 (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks for the info.

Does the same apply with serial numbers for later ones too. If so mine is much older than I thought.

Yes it is on ebay and it does look old hence me wondering if anything wears on them that a strip down, good clean and a set of burrs wouldn't sort.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes it applies across the board on all mazzers, the first two is the date, so yours shold read 10 if it is three years old.

Parts wise they have been pretty much interchangeable for the last 20 years so don't worry about getting spares for any of the mazzers.


----------



## Ollie222 (Aug 17, 2013)

Well if that's the case then mine is vastly older than I thought as it starts with 02.

It came out of a clearance with exact age unknown but after speaking to someone that had previously used it they didn't think it was that old.

If it's 11 years old it's remarkably clean both externally and internally, I'd guess it wasn't used much.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

The SJs are made for bars. Remember that in Italy/Spain, most professional establishments are small (UK standard) family run businesses). The SJs are made to last. Very very good machines if you can get past the size of them.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Sjs are bomb proof, even if they have been used well they go on forever, I recently refurbed a 30 year old one that still grinds perfectly.


----------



## Ollie222 (Aug 17, 2013)

Based upon what I've seen so far I'd agree that they look well made and based upon the minimal usage I give the machine I imagine it'll last a long time.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Commercial grinders last a lot longer than home machines, so don't panic, there really is not a great deal to them, just a motor driving a spindle with burrs attached.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Good info, thought my sj was a bit old at 10, but it's pretty clean, glad to hear it may still last me..


----------

